# Can I mix raw eggs into a protein shake?



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I may change my diet slightly so it is less eggs, it will be 3 eggs instead of 5 but it says to have it with protein,

Could i mix raw eggs in with my protein shake?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes. You wont even taSte them


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

yea i have 10 a day, love em....................

in a shake, on their own, in an omelette, get them in ya...............


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

The key word here is 'blend', not 'mix' my friend....


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah! dunno bout 10 tho adlewar be constantly buying new ones


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Sangsom said:


> yeah! dunno bout 10 tho adlewar be constantly buying new ones


get egg whites in a bottle mate, 32 in each for couple of quid.............


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

fxleisure said:


> The key word here is 'blend', not 'mix' my friend....


couldn't agree more!!

blend it dude!!

cook them in the micro for abit first 5 eggs = 30 secs, blend then add to your shake with some ice&water


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

adlewar said:


> get egg whites in a bottle mate, 32 in each for couple of quid.............


tell me where u get this bottle from!!!????? :confused1:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

myprotein sell them, eggnation, some supermarkets also in a milk like carton


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Tom1990 said:


> tell me where u get this bottle from!!!????? :confused1:


www.titanics.co.uk depending how many you buy 2.45 upwards

or www.myprotein.co.uk slightly dearer but taste better and last longer before the expiry date...........

i also take biotin capsules to help (long story)

:thumb:


----------



## Olympus (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been mixing raw egg white in my protein drink and never had any problems. I know some say you shouldn't eat the white raw, but I've never had any problems to date. Mind you, I always go for the free range eggs, rather than 'barn fresh' - hopefully they are fed better!

Olympus


----------



## mayamou (Jul 19, 2009)

i like mine cooked...whites omelette with a tomato and spinach ....yummy

Raw..ummmmm, not for me. I rate you guys.


----------

